# The official NEWBIE wedding photography thread!



## JerryPH (Jun 2, 2008)

I've wanted to do it for a while, and have literally enough topics to fill a book already written down, BUT... place your questions (not suggestions!), here.

I will enmasse a certain amount of questions, then stop, write an article in my blog and post the address here.

Why would I not take suggestions/ideas/tips/hints, etc... here? For 2 reasons:

- I will research the answers MYSELF.
- I want to show that besides the tremendous knowledgebase on this site, that there are answers outside of this thread... like in searches here, and on the net AND I will be asking and talking to professionals face to face on occaission too.

I lookk at it as an opportunity to add to my knowledge and share, NOT take from here.

With that said... from now till the weekend (June 8 deadline) for questions... ask away and ask ANYTHING wedding photography related!!!! 

Let's see what this newbie (ME!) can come up with!


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jun 2, 2008)

Cool!



What's the largest you've ever printed images from a wedding?

What were your turn-around times?

Where did you position yourself?

Did you have other shooters/assistants? what did they do?

Did you actively search for assistants, or did they come find you? 

How much overhead did you have? what were the costs? 

How much time is spent outside of the wedding in post?

on average, how much of the wedding would you stay for? 

Ever botch a wedding?


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 2, 2008)

Awesome start!  

Try to keep the questions centered around the concept of you being a wedding 'tog newb and need help on getting some good shots at a wedding (and less on interview kind questions.  The concept is a newb getting info and sharing it with other newbs).  I want to keep the blog under 1000 pages long too.  LOL!

But that doesn't mean to not ask the hard questions!


----------



## JIP (Jun 2, 2008)

Um... Well... See.. We already got one of these AND it's a sticky......

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20069

And to boot it has people who SHOOT weddings PROFESIONALLY giving answers.


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 2, 2008)

JIP said:


> Um... Well... See.. We already got one of these AND it's a sticky......
> 
> And to boot it has people who SHOOT weddings PROFESIONALLY giving answers.




And your point is?  You certainly cannot be afraid that a newb may actually have something to contribute, can you?

Its a fun project... let's keep the negatives out of it, ok?  Basically, I am not asking for advice or critique.  If you cannot ask a question that you feel with all your worldly experience as a world-class wedding photographer that could help a newbie... please don't post at all.

Now where are all the newbs with the questions?  Here is your chance to ask... so ask or forever hold your peace that no one did anything for you in this area!!


----------



## JIP (Jun 2, 2008)

All I really meant to say is there is already a thread.  By the way I don't think I ever contributed to that thread because there are alot of very qualified wedding photographers that covered all of the info.


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 2, 2008)

You enjoy repeating yourself, huh?  lol

Come on JIP, add something to the mix, I know you're good and have something to offer... think of a question that you feel would help out a newb!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok,simple question.  Seriously looking for an answer.  

WHY? Why in heaven would you want to do wedding photography?

I believe I would give up photography rather than do weddings.

Edited 7:25 p.m. 

See this new thread.

http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/showthread.php?t=125447

I repeat my question....


----------



## JimmyO (Jun 2, 2008)

How do you go about lighting for all parts of a wedding?


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 2, 2008)

Well since you seriously wanted an answer, and I can answer that outside the blog...

I don't want to become a wedding photographer. I make more than 90% of these people in my current job. I am doing it as an experiment and for the 2 reasons outlined up top.

I chose WP as a topic becuase I see that there are tons of challenges in it that go beyond photography. A strong business sense and a personality that promotes professionalism and a pleasant and fun demeanor is a challenge that you are NEVER going to face doing nature or architectural photos.

I also think that because I shadowed a pro 3 times so far, I see things from fresh newbie eyes, but since I have held a dSLR in my hand for under a year, I still ask the "dumb" quesitons.

There is a rush that I get in WP that is not there anywhere else. I get a LOT of pleasure from it and I believe that we can lower all these "I am a newbie photographer, how do I shoot a wedding" kind of questions.

As for that thread? I can speak to you of horror stories in my business that make this look like kindergarden school. Personally, I find that VERY easy to resolve, if I was the original photographer hired to do the shoot.

Personally, I respect the side of the photographer when their rights are trampled upon, but I have one opinion that I did not mention that I think renders his entire case moot.  That is the simple fact that the B&G hired HIM for HIS style... and not only did he not show up without warning, he sent some sub-contractor???  On top of that the replacement did not even bother to show up on time (much less go through all the processs to get to know the couple which I feel is IMPORTANT in this field). 

IMHO, *he* breached the contract rendering it null and void. If at that moment the bride felt the need to have his pro-tog brother fill in, they were well within their rights... all assuming that this happened exactly like it was typed, right? 

We all know there are 3 sides to every story.

Hope that answers your question.


----------



## JIP (Jun 2, 2008)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Ok,simple question. Seriously looking for an answer.
> 
> WHY? Why in heaven would you want to do wedding photography?
> 
> ...


 
Some peopl don't like chocolate some people do some people don't like peanut butter some people do. I have shot weddings steady for 6+ years and loved every minute of it. Even the bad ones had their good points but as you so clearly stated it is not for everyone. For me besides the rush of having such a stressful occasion being put on my shoulders I just love being paid to go to a party every week. I mean what other job are you going to get (I guess I can name a couple but not many) that everyone is happy (for the most part) wether it is fake or not every one has a smile on their face and everyone is having a good time.


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 2, 2008)

JIP said:


> I mean what other job are you going to get (I guess I can name a couple but not many) that everyone is happy (for the most part) wether it is fake or not every one has a smile on their face and everyone is having a good time.


 
The sex trade?


----------



## chrisburke (Jun 2, 2008)

question about the assistant/backup photog... what do you pay them???


----------



## Dao (Jun 2, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> The sex trade?




:lmao::lmao::lmao:
:hail::hail::hail:


Here is the question:
What you will do if you agree to do the wedding photography for the Groom and later on found out that the Bride is your ex (girl friend / Wife)?

And during the session, you even found that she became your ex because of him?  Still do a good job?  Leave the scene?


----------



## Alfred D. (Jun 2, 2008)

Dao said:


> Here is the question:
> What you will do if you agree to do the wedding photography for the Groom and later on found out that the Bride is your ex (girl friend / Wife)?



Shoot her.



> And during the session, you even found that she became your ex because of him?  Still do a good job?  Leave the scene?



Shoot him.


----------



## GeorgiaOwl (Jun 2, 2008)

JIP, you ever go to your profile and select " read all posts by this user" or whatever? You probably should. 


Anyhoot, for the topic at hand...


How do you deal with demanding clients that change their minds every 2 seconds?

How do you deal with family members that are getting in the way, without causing a scene?

Are there any differences in shooting weddings for people from different backgrounds/cultures?

Are outdoor weddings harder than indoor/church weddings? ( I'm just gonna take a wild guess here, aren't you?  )

How often do you get to eat some of the wedding cake?  


ok, i'm done.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 3, 2008)

JIP said:


> Some peopl don't like chocolate some people do some people don't like peanut butter some people do. I have shot weddings steady for 6+ years and loved every minute of it. Even the bad ones had their good points but as you so clearly stated it is not for everyone. For me besides the rush of having such a stressful occasion being put on my shoulders I just love being paid to go to a party every week. I mean what other job are you going to get (I guess I can name a couple but not many) that everyone is happy (for the most part) wether it is fake or not every one has a smile on their face and everyone is having a good time.




Some people like to put meat hooks through their flesh and hang suspended in the air.  Doesn't mean I understand the reason for wanting to do it.  I guess the world would be a much more boring place without the weird, excentric or crazy.


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 3, 2008)

gryphonslair99 said:


> Some people like to put meat hooks through their flesh and hang suspended in the air.  Doesn't mean I understand the reason for wanting to do it.  I guess the world would be a much more boring place without the weird, excentric or crazy.




Actually, when I saw it, it was sterile barbed edged rings that were insterted with the intent of being left there for "future use"... lol

Now, what a picture THAT would make!

Takes all kinds to make a world, I suppose... but I'd not really place sadomasochism on the same level as wedding photography... lol


----------



## JIP (Jun 3, 2008)

*JIP, you ever go to your profile and select " read all posts by this user" or whatever? You probably should.*

Why exactly I would like to know 

*How do you deal with demanding clients that change their minds every 2 seconds?*

Taking deep breaths always helps. No seriously it is just the nature of the game I think this is one of the things people hate about weddings.

*How do you deal with family members that are getting in the way, without causing a scene?*

When shooting a wedding you need to take command of the situation and make people know (without actually telling them) that you are the guy there being paid to take pictures. Really for the most part though you want to fade into the background and stay out of their way as well I guess this is another trick to the business.

*Are there any differences in shooting weddings for people from different backgrounds/cultures?*

Of course why woudn't there be.

*Are outdoor weddings harder than indoor/church weddings? ( I'm just gonna take a wild guess here, aren't you?  )*

Depending on the venue outdoor weddins are easier. For one there is usually no driving to some crazy location to tke more pictures between the ceremony and reception since you are usually at the location for pictures already.

*How often do you get to eat some of the wedding cake? * 

Very rarely I always eat but after dinner thing usually start to get real hary real quick so you need to start working as soon as you scarf down dinner especialy considering alot of times you wil be eating later thn others.


ok, i'm done.


----------



## DeadEye (Jun 3, 2008)

What is the equipment list of gear to have with you?


----------



## Dao (Jun 3, 2008)

Rainy days ....   If the B&G request to take pictures outside in the rain ..  What will you do?  If you do it, in what way you can protect your equipments and how to get a good pictures in that type of environment?

The reasons I ask was because some of  my wedding photos was taken with light rains, but I could not tell from the pictures that they were taken in a rainy day.


----------



## sabbath999 (Jun 3, 2008)

How do you specifically deal with Bridezilla, Momzilla & Dadzilla via documentation beforehand plus the day of the ceremony?

How do you organize your shots so that the children are gotten out of the way before they explode (and get entirely filthy).

What, specifically, is on your posing checklist.

What, specifically, do you carry as backup equipment.

How do you handle your insurance?


----------



## gsd (Jun 3, 2008)

What advice would you give to someone just getting started who has not ever shot a wedding before? For example, should someone try to get a job as an assistant to learn? Any good courses, resources you would recommend? What is the one thing (resource or experience) that helped you learn the most? Thank you very much for opening up this thread!


----------



## table1349 (Jun 3, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> Actually, when I saw it, it was sterile barbed edged rings that were insterted with the intent of being left there for "future use"... lol
> 
> Now, what a picture THAT would make!
> 
> Takes all kinds to make a world, I suppose... but I'd not really place sadomasochism on the same level as wedding photography... lol


 
Well with my son getting married this weekend and my daughter getting married the first weekend in July I think that sadomasochism and wanting to be a wedding photographer are on the same level. :mrgreen:  Maybe I'm just to close to the subject at this point.  

Part of it also comes from the fact that Photography for me is what keeps me from going mental and provides that relaxation in my life.  It's hard to fathom someone wanting to take on such a feat as a career.


----------



## PhotoDonkey (Jun 3, 2008)

I have no interest in doing wedding photography professionally, nor substituting myself for a professional.  If I were at a friend's wedding (not likely to happen at this point as most of my friends are already married), I would want to take some shots of my own.

What is the best way for the friends and family to stay out of the way of the pro and not make his job more difficult (other than leaving my camera at home)?


----------



## JIP (Jun 3, 2008)

PhotoDonkey said:


> I have no interest in doing wedding photography professionally, nor substituting myself for a professional. If I were at a friend's wedding (not likely to happen at this point as most of my friends are already married), I would want to take some shots of my own.
> 
> What is the best way for the friends and family to stay out of the way of the pro and not make his job more difficult (other than leaving my camera at home)?


 
As a help to the photographer and a hint for you to get desirable images that they will want.  If you see the photographer shooting a scene walk away.  The las thing everyone wants is another set of images shot over the pro's shoulder.


----------



## Eddie666 (Jun 4, 2008)

I only came here because I'm going to a wedding for fun and hope to take some half decent shots but my question has already been asked so I'll check your blog out Jerry, Cheers.

Also, thanks for posting that link to the other thread Jip


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 4, 2008)

Glad you found your answer, Eddie.


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 4, 2008)

Is that it?  Thats all that the newbies want to know about this?  I am surprised.


----------



## jols (Jun 5, 2008)

Maybe they are just a little nervous about asking you, considering your other answers.

People can't really change from being Mr Grumpy to Mr Nice Guy in a flash.


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 6, 2008)

jols said:


> Maybe they are just a little nervous about asking you, considering your other answers.
> 
> People can't really change from being Mr Grumpy to Mr Nice Guy in a flash.




My job is not to change people... and I never really saw myself as a mr grumpy... (not that I care what people think about me anyways).  

Now if they use that as an excuse... 2 comments... they're childish, and it is their loss at a possible chance to get the answer.

Anyhooo... question time is closed off tomorrow (saturday), I'll take the ones up to that point (tomorrow morning Saturday EST) and include them in the blog that I start in 1-2 weeks and add anything else that I can think of.  


Thanks folks.  Now comes the fun part... putting it all together!


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 6, 2008)

Some one in the wedding party has very bad skin-it looks red and nasty in the photos, would you edit without asking b+G  ask them or not say anything?

Ill try and think of some more-


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 6, 2008)

screaming kids, how do you dela with them in the group shots?


----------



## husky_mom (Jun 6, 2008)

what the most used setting? which indoors which outdoors.... I know it varies on weather and such but what do you use most??.. as to have one cam in one and the other in another one...

do you shoot on largest file possible?? in case wanting a super large print??

how many pics do you take on average and how many do you provide in your average package??

equipment has been asked so I´ll check for that one...

how many pre wed meeting shoudl you have? (  to get to know them, know locations, take engagement pics etc)

how long should you take to deliver the pics... after PP and all...

should you place a watermark of some sort and how big?


----------



## JIP (Jun 6, 2008)

Rachelsne said:


> screaming kids, how do you dela with them in the group shots?


 
1 of 2 things depending on the kid


                  OR


----------



## quickshot (Jun 6, 2008)

I was talking to a woman whom i've worked with for quite a while and she has a second job as a wedding photographer. I asked her if it was as stressful as people say it is. She then explained her first wedding photography experience...after the wedding, right before the photos, the wedding party smoked....um...illegal substances.

Then when they received the photos later, they were upset with how they looked, and blamed her for it.

SO my question is, how would you deal with a situation like that?


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 7, 2008)

Question time over... I've started the outline of the blog and will add current questions into it. 

Thanks so much to all that participated!


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 19, 2008)

Over the next month, I am going to be EXTREMELY busy... like working 7 days a week from end of June till mid August, and I know some poeple are waiting for me... so I pushed a little and set up at least something (better than nothing, I hope!).

Its available to view on my blog:

Intro: Weddings for Beginners

The Equipment

Pre-Wedding at the house

The FAQ - Questions from here!

Enjoy, and as soon as I can, more will come.


----------



## jols (Jun 20, 2008)

Just briefly started to read the first few pages and did not realise you have had this camra for less than a year!

and from what i am reading its no different from a hundreds sites on wedding tog help, in fact anyone could write this with no actual experience just research on the web.

No real surprises


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 20, 2008)

jols said:


> Just briefly started to read the first few pages and did not realise you have had this camra for less than a year!
> 
> and from what i am reading its no different from a hundreds sites on wedding tog help, in fact anyone could write this with no actual experience just research on the web.
> 
> No real surprises



Well, the fact that I *am* so new did seem to surprise you.   Had I not mentioned it on the blog, what would you have thought?  I did mention it here, and as a matter of fact my #1 post and many others on this board state just that.  

It is ALWAYS very easy to judge someone else, Jols.  A little harder to actually put up, if you know what I mean?

If shooting 3 weddings as a second photographer (#4 is coming up next weekend) and doing a 50th anniversary (paid) and many parties (as the main but unpaid 'Tog), as well as putting in on average 2-5 hours PER DAY, minimum 6 days a week of specific goal oriented studies in photography and hands on  practice (over 11 months that easily comes to thousands of hours of concerted and focused study and tens of thousands of shots (using more than just my D200, with the vast majority being to achieve very specific goals) means "no actual experience" to you, so be it, it is your opinion and you are completely entitled to it.   

I, at least, would have been more fair and said "limited experience" instead, and I am NOT hesitant to admit that.  Anyone and EVERYONE that says they have nothing more to learn has automatically placed themselves in a position where they have blocked themselves.

As far as the business end of it, most businesses are run on the same basic principals and are judged by one main criteria... either you are a success... or not.  Business has one goal, to grow consistently and remain profitable.

I may not be a paid photographer, but I am a 1 man business that has been in business for 25 years and I am VERY comfortable earning a 6-figure salary and still have time to take 4 months a year off for vacations and other pursuits outside of work.  Next year, my goal is to raise that to 6 months off per year, and still increase yearly revenue by 10%.  I even know how to do it already!

However, to get back to the point, no one HERE was doing much to help the newbs, and I certainly saw no posts from yourself that assisted them much either, thats one reason why I started it.

As far as being different... wedding photography is wedding photography is wedding photography.  It is a LEARNABLE skill to achieve some level of proficiency and if I am restating things again in another manner easier for newbs to understand, thats fine and just proves that my information is at least consistent (if currently far from complete).  

Finally... as I stated it in the blog, I'm not just doing it for others, but more for me, as an exercise that I enjoy.  If it can help someone, thats nice.  It is part of how I express myself in this hobby and in others (my Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu blog just hit 1125 pages and my PCM tuning website is currently at 156 pages, either one complete enough to seriously consider writing a book with!).  Granted, I have decades more experience in the other areas, but we all started from the same level... ZERO experience.

People come here to learn, others come here to share.  I'm here for both of the same reasons.


----------



## jols (Jun 20, 2008)

read the first paragraph of your answer, but then you started to ramble so didnt bother anymore.

good luck with your stuff


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 20, 2008)

jols said:


> good luck with your stuff



Thank-you, I wish you this same (I hope I didn't ramble on too much and bore you again in this post too... lol)


----------



## Mike30D (Jun 20, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> If shooting 3 weddings as a second photographer (#4 is coming up next weekend) and doing a 50th anniversary (paid) and many parties (as the main but unpaid 'Tog), as well as putting in on average 2-5 hours PER DAY, minimum 6 days a week of specific goal oriented studies in photography and hands on practice (over 11 months that easily comes to thousands of hours of concerted and focused study and tens of thousands of shots (using more than just my D200, with the vast majority being to achieve very specific goals) means "no actual experience" to you, so be it, it is your opinion and you are completely entitled to it.


 
Wow, you really have a set of big ones to be out here saying you have experience in the wedding field. I've done a couple on my own and I currently second shoot for a pro and there's no way I'd be out here saying I have experienced enough to be giving people advice on shooting weddings. I will tell you this though, I hope for your sake that no one that belongs to DWF and does this for a living reads this thread. You'll get a tongue lashing like you've never experienced. The big problem I see with all this advice is that you're basically saying that everyone and anyone can shoot weddings, and that's not even close to the truth. Just because you can "learn" it, doesn't mean you're good at it. Whatever you do, please don't start giving advice on how much to charge for doing wedding photography. Good luck!....


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 21, 2008)

Mike30D said:


> You'll get a tongue lashing like you've never experienced. The big problem I see with all this advice is that you're basically saying that everyone and anyone can shoot weddings, and that's not even close to the truth.


 
I think you need to go back and read it again... maybe even 2 times. I say SEVERAL times in there for beginners NOT to do it, to leave it to a professional. However, if they are at a wedding and are not the primaries, I offer tips and suggestions on how they could get better results.

Having shot 3 weddings (#4 in a few days) gives me more than enough experience and the right to say that... whether you agree or not.



Mike30D said:


> Just because you can "learn" it, doesn't mean you're good at it. Whatever you do, please don't start giving advice on how much to charge for doing wedding photography. Good luck!....


 
I never discuss money, or did you not notice that? Also you need to set 2 feet firmly on terra firma. I am not telling ANYONE how to turn pro, nor shoot a wedding as one. If and when I decide to do so myself, I may... untl then, until I can speak from personal experience, I cannot and will not.

Now... if any one else wants to offer their 2 cents? Go for it... but for pete's make it constructive criticism, or else don't bother, becuase I sure won't care, nor listen to BS comments like this. 

Tongue lashing? Don't make me laugh... I am not 12 years old, and trust me, I can take more than what you could ever offer, anyways. 

But don't expect to give without getting some back.

Funny how the ones who contribute THE LEAST are the ones bitching the loudest. Hipocrites.


----------



## jols (Jun 22, 2008)

Can we see some of your wedding pics?


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 22, 2008)

jols said:


> Can we see some of your wedding pics?


 
This is something that I have answered several times already as well here.

I would like to, but in the verbal contract with the professional that I 2nd for, we agreed that since I had no intentions of going pro, there was no  need for a portfolio and that he wanted 100% control and ownership of all pics that I took for him, that I could not display or use the pictures.  

Since that is what it took for us to come to a deal, I agreed and we shook hands on that. I know where you are going, and thats fine, but this deal in no way invalidates my ability to offer a few helpful hints for a less experienced camera user to use at a wedding.

Bottom line... if the blog doesn't help you, don't go there... if it does, good for you, enjoy.


----------



## jols (Jun 22, 2008)

Thought so!


----------



## Mike30D (Jun 22, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> I think you need to go back and read it again... maybe even 2 times. I say SEVERAL times in there for beginners NOT to do it, to leave it to a professional. However, if they are at a wedding and are not the primaries, I offer tips and suggestions on how they could get better results.
> 
> Having shot 3 weddings (#4 in a few days) gives me more than enough experience and the right to say that... whether you agree or not.
> 
> ...




So let me get this straight then, if you're not giving advice to newbies or beginners then who are you giving advice too? If they are a second shooter, I'm sure they're getting advice from the pro they're working for. 

I'm not bitching. What I'm flat out saying is you shouldn't be giving advice on photographing weddings. Period. Yes, that is my opinion and I understand that.

As for the "tongue lashing", I never said I would be the one giving it. I never said you were giving advice on money, all I said was don't start.

I do find it a little strange that you would be giving advice on photographing weddings and you can't show examples of your work. Yes, I know you can't, due to the agreement you have with the pro you're shooting with. All I'm saying is that it looks bad on your part. Again, that's my opinion and you may not agree. 

As for contributing, when I see things that I can give advice on, then I do just that.

I will step off my soapbox now, good luck with this thread.


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 22, 2008)

Mike30D said:


> So let me get this straight then, if you're not giving advice to newbies or beginners then who are you giving advice too?


The many here and on other forums who are asking "I'm going to my *whatever relative's* wedding and ask for help, thats who. It's also a great exercise for me.



Mike30D said:


> I'm flat out saying is you shouldn't be giving advice on photographing weddings. Period. Yes, that is my opinion and I understand that.


And my opinion is that you have no knowledge of what I can or cannot do, therefore you should not be dissing people. Period.



Mike30D said:


> I never said you were giving advice on money, all I said was don't start.


Don't start what, something that I never was going to do in the first place due to SIMPLE COMMON SENSE? How can I start talking money? Based on what, continent? country? state or province? local town? competative pricing research? YOU brought this up, not me. I don't live on all continents, countries, states or provinces, so why in the heck would I want to do it in the first place???



Mike30D said:


> I do find it a little strange that you would be giving advice on photographing weddings and you can't show examples of your work. Yes, I know you can't, due to the agreement you have with the pro you're shooting with. All I'm saying is that it looks bad on your part. Again, that's my opinion and you may not agree.


 
No, I agree, but I am bound by an agreement with my friend, and I am not going to break it. But to worry, pics are eventually coming.



			
				jols said:
			
		

> Thought so!


You should have known this, I openly stated this months before I even started this blog project.  It was no secret.


----------



## jols (Jun 22, 2008)

I did'nt actually know this because I do not read everything on here.

I just would not want someone advising me on something when I am really not sure if they can do it themselves.

Everything that you have ever written could of just been copied out of a book how are we really to know.?


----------



## Mike30D (Jun 22, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> The many here and on other forums who are asking "I'm going to my *whatever relative's* wedding and ask for help, thats who. It's also a great exercise for me.




Ok, one more thing. Maybe I missed it, but did you mention that if you go to someone's wedding and whip out your equipment (talking DSLRs and lenses here) and start shooting while the main is around, you may find yourself in a bit of trouble? I don't know about the pro you shoot with, but a lot of pros do not like amateurs hanging around a wedding with their equipment. It shows disrespect to the pro, even if they are shooting just candids....


----------



## JIP (Jun 22, 2008)

Mike30D said:


> Ok, one more thing. Maybe I missed it, but did you mention that if you go to someone's wedding and whip out your equipment (talking DSLRs and lenses here) and start shooting while the main is around, you may find yourself in a bit of trouble? I don't know about the pro you shoot with, but a lot of pros do not like amateurs hanging around a wedding with their equipment. It shows disrespect to the pro, even if they are shooting just candids....


 

That's funny because I have shot wedings for 7 years and never once had a feeling like that.


----------



## RockDawg (Jun 22, 2008)

jols said:


> Everything that you have ever written could of just been copied out of a book how are we really to know.?


 
What's your point? He's not trying to sell anything. You act like you are trying to protect unsuspecting newbs from something, but what? He's offering advice for people interested. IMO he has stated his intention, level of knowledge, and objective quite clearly. From there it is for each individual reader to determine if the info is relevant or worthwhile to them. If you think it's common knowledge or regurgitated from books, then fine, it's not useful to you. But it may very well be to someone else.



			
				Mike30D said:
			
		

> Wow, you really have a set of big ones to be out here saying you have experience in the wedding field. I've done a *couple on my own* and I currently second shoot for a pro and there's no way I'd be out here saying I have experienced enough to be giving people advice on shooting weddings.


 
It sounds like your own experience is pretty limited since you've only ventured out and done a "couple" on your own. So what makes YOU such an expert on the matter that you are fit to judge whether JerryPH should be giving advice on shooting weddings? Seems like hypocrisy to me!


I'm all for people giving honest critique of photos, but to critique advice??? It's not like either of you have shown that any of his info is wrong. You're both just whining that he isn't fit to give the advice. IMO unless you're here to correct MISinformation... move on! You're just ruining a good thread.


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 22, 2008)

JIP said:


> That's funny because I have shot wedings for 7 years and never once had a feeling like that.


 
And I would dare say that you are in the majority, JIP.  

Thats one of the first things that I asked, and what I was told is more or less common sense if you take a few seconds to think about it.

The pro that I shoot with never felt like that either, and he's met his share of "uncle bobs" that like to stand  beside him or shoot over his head.  He has a nice technique to handle that situation... its called politely excuse yourself as you move around and then ignore them... do what you need to get the job done as well as one can.

This can also be addressed in advance by simply letting the poeple know that there will be a professional photographer around, and to kindly give him the room he needs to work.  People are usually more than accomodating if asked by someone in the wedding party.  I've mentioned it in the FAQ on the blog site as well.  It was one of the questions asked in this very thread.

RockDawg... thank-you.


----------



## Mike30D (Jun 22, 2008)

RockDawg said:


> What's your point? He's not trying to sell anything. You act like you are trying to protect unsuspecting newbs from something, but what? He's offering advice for people interested. IMO he has stated his intention, level of knowledge, and objective quite clearly. From there it is for each individual reader to determine if the info is relevant or worthwhile to them. If you think it's common knowledge or regurgitated from books, then fine, it's not useful to you. But it may very well be to someone else.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes, my experience is limited. Do you see me giving advice on shooting weddings?? No, I didn't think so. It was an opinion, I NEVER said I was an expert on the matter. As for JIP not getting upset about people (or uncle bobs) shooting over his shoulder, that's great. I'm all for it, all I said is that there are a ton of pros out there that do get upset over it and to be careful. I can see I've started a bunch of trouble so I will stop now and go quietly.


----------



## jols (Jun 23, 2008)

RockDawg said:


> What's your point? He's not trying to sell anything. You act like you are trying to protect unsuspecting newbs from something, but what? He's offering advice for people interested. IMO he has stated his intention, level of knowledge, and objective quite clearly. From there it is for each individual reader to determine if the info is relevant or worthwhile to them. If you think it's common knowledge or regurgitated from books, then fine, it's not useful to you. But it may very well be to someone else.
> 
> 
> not at all, but you cannot deny he has nothing to back up his skill.
> ...


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 23, 2008)

jols said:


> not at all, but you cannot deny he has nothing to back up his skill. except words, which just dont cut it in my book.
> LETS SEE SOME PHOTOS


 
No excuses, but I will do it on *MY* schedule, when *I* want.  Not when you want.  If you have issues with that, too bad, I just  don't feel like wasting my time on you anymore.


----------



## JIP (Jun 23, 2008)

Mike30D said:


> Yes, my experience is limited. Do you see me giving advice on shooting weddings?? No, I didn't think so. It was an opinion, I NEVER said I was an expert on the matter. As for JIP not getting upset about people (or uncle bobs) shooting over his shoulder, that's great. I'm all for it, all I said is that there are a ton of pros out there that do get upset over it and to be careful. I can see I've started a bunch of trouble so I will stop now and go quietly.


 
I can't speak for alot of other people but to me it seems like if you are going to tell your boss (your client _is _your boss) who should and should not be taking pictures at their wedding you are going to have a real problem getting referrals.  I guess though I could be wrong as I was taught by a very old school wedding photographer who had alot of respect for the people he was working for.


----------



## JIP (Jun 23, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> This can also be addressed in advance by simply letting the poeple know that there will be a professional photographer around, and to kindly give him the room he needs to work. People are usually more than accomodating if asked by someone in the wedding party. I've mentioned it in the FAQ on the blog site as well. It was one of the questions asked in this very thread.
> 
> RockDawg... thank-you.


I have to say though this is the thing I hate the most at weddings. I was attending a wedding the other day and I heard the DJ make a coment about staying out of the way of the photog and I had to cringe.  Fo rme one of the first things I like to do after introducing myself to the DJ is to ask him not to make any announcements regarding m and staying out of my way. The best way to destroy any spontiaiety at a wedding is to constantly point out that there is a photographer out there and you should STAY OUT OF HIS WAY!!!!.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 23, 2008)

jols said:


> Can we see some of your wedding pics?



Perhaps you could return the compliment given your experience...


----------



## Arch (Jun 23, 2008)

Some people may not be fully experienced but can still give advice to people that are clueless, im supprised you didn't take him up on his offer Jols, now its time for the fat lady to sing for you, sorry.


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 23, 2008)

Jerry PH, thanks for the thread, it clearly stated you were going to research your answers and I hope you had fun and learnt stuff doing it too, and I am sure you are going to help other people out there.

It is a shame that some people are such JERKS on this site and dont bother to read or take time to understand what the op was trying to achive. oh well such is life, luckily this site on the whole is great, and its just a select few that I want to slap and shake so they learn that this forum is to help people through constructive critasism rather than negative words and silly comments.


----------



## Rachelsne (Jun 23, 2008)

Chris of Arabia said:


> Perhaps you could return the compliment given your experience...



I see she is banned


----------



## JerryPH (Jun 26, 2008)

I am sorry... I did not intend for anyone to get banned, that was never my intention.

I've been away for a couple of days. I had only 4 days total to prepare for two Microsoft Sharepoint exams, and that took all my time and concentration for a while (I passed both, if anyone cares  ).

Anywyas, becuase of the confidence shown to me by many here, I will strive to be worthy of your trust and continue to improve the blog as well as add sample pictures. I never said I would not put any... it is a blog about photography after all, right?

Just a thought, but perhaps until I can either get permission or do some more shooting under conditions where I am less restrained, I could offer "remakes" or samples in the blog temporarily and replace those for real life examples when possible.  It would still be all my own work and not someone else's.  Just food for thought.

Anyways, thanks guys-n-gals.


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Jun 27, 2008)

JerryPH said:


> I am sorry... I did not intend for anyone to get banned, that was never my intention.



Entirely not your fault Jerry. Let's just say that one had 'prior'...


----------

